

Rare All-Female Ant Society That Reproduces By Cloning Discovered - ravindra1982
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7998931.stm

======
jrockway
Following the blogspam chain, we get to
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7998931.stm>, which is much more
interesting and informative. I would still like to read the original paper.

------
jacquesm
spam.

